# wild camping in Norfolk



## liverbird08 (May 22, 2011)

Hi,
we are heading to Norfolk the end of June for a few days, anyone know of any good spots please. xx:heart:


----------



## donkey too (May 22, 2011)

Star at Kings Lynne and follow the coast round there are loads of spots all the way down to Felix. Happy wilding. and if you get through Brandon don't forget you can stop iether on the station car park with two great pubs and an early morning cafe within a hundred yards. or ask at the Ram when ordering your pint of Brandon Brewery Rusty Bucket and he has a field out back. has even been known to fix up a hook up for peeps.:hammer:


----------



## donkey too (May 22, 2011)

Forgot to say : I presume from your name your are from the Pool? Now I know people are a bit tight with money up there:lol-053: But for a measely pittance you can become a full member and take advantage of the data base of stop offs wild camping spots and information about them, amongst other things.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 22, 2011)

donkey when it says full member under their name it mean they are eeer full members :dance:


----------



## al n sal (May 22, 2011)

be interested in hearing how you get on...we received a Royal invite:bow:....last bank holiday....to get orff their land:lol-049:

al


----------



## donkey too (May 22, 2011)

Old_Arthur said:


> donkey when it says full member under their name it mean they are eeer full members :dance:


 
Ah! Sorry, sorry , sorry, Got my Saturday head on instead of my Sunday one.


----------



## lotty (May 23, 2011)

*Norfolk*



liverbird08 said:


> Hi,
> we are heading to Norfolk the end of June for a few days, anyone know of any good spots please. xx:heart:


 
Hi, we are heading there too at the end of June, maybe see you in one of the wild spots? :drive:

Lotty


----------



## Nolly (May 23, 2011)

Hi.
Ferry booked for next Wednesday. Norfolk is first on route before heading up towards Scotland, and then returning to North Norfolk at the end of June. Look out for you.
Regards Nolly.


----------



## liverbird08 (May 25, 2011)

*See you there Lotty*




lotty said:


> Hi, we are heading there too at the end of June, maybe see you in one of the wild spots? :drive:
> 
> Lotty


----------

